# JBOSS unter Eclipse



## dadom (28. Jun 2007)

HuHu...

hab mich mal versucht durch diese Einführung zu Graben:

http://www.eclipse.org/webtools/community/tutorials/ejbtutorial/buildingejbs.html

leider sieht das ganze ein wenig anders bei mir aus, hab also ein EJB Project angelegt, mit zugehörigem EAR und Clienten. Dann hab ich eine SessionBean auf Basis von XDoclet gemacht. Ohne eine Zeile Code selber geschrieben zu haben, wollte ich den Server erst mal einmal starten, aber folgender Fehler tritt beim starten auf  :


```
17:28:25,516 INFO  [Server] Starting JBoss (MX MicroKernel)...
17:28:25,516 INFO  [Server] Release ID: JBoss [Zion] 4.0.4.GA (build: CVSTag=JBoss_4_0_4_GA date=200605151000)
17:28:25,516 INFO  [Server] Home Dir: C:\Programme\jboss-4.0.4.GA
17:28:25,516 INFO  [Server] Home URL: file:/C:/Programme/jboss-4.0.4.GA/
17:28:25,516 INFO  [Server] Patch URL: null
17:28:25,516 INFO  [Server] Server Name: default
17:28:25,516 INFO  [Server] Server Home Dir: C:\Programme\jboss-4.0.4.GA\server\default
17:28:25,516 INFO  [Server] Server Home URL: file:/C:/Programme/jboss-4.0.4.GA/server/default/
17:28:25,516 INFO  [Server] Server Log Dir: C:\Programme\jboss-4.0.4.GA\server\default\log
17:28:25,516 INFO  [Server] Server Temp Dir: C:\Programme\jboss-4.0.4.GA\server\default\tmp
17:28:25,516 INFO  [Server] Root Deployment Filename: jboss-service.xml
17:28:25,735 INFO  [ServerInfo] Java version: 1.6.0_01,Sun Microsystems Inc.
17:28:25,735 INFO  [ServerInfo] Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM 1.6.0_01-b06,Sun Microsystems Inc.
17:28:25,735 INFO  [ServerInfo] OS-System: Windows XP 5.1,x86
17:28:26,016 INFO  [Server] Core system initialized
17:28:26,892 INFO  [Log4jService$URLWatchTimerTask] Configuring from URL: resource:log4j.xml
17:28:29,095 INFO  [WebService] Using RMI server codebase: [url]http://NBMTM:8083/[/url]
17:28:30,111 INFO  [MailService] Mail Service bound to java:/Mail
17:28:30,439 INFO  [NamingService] JNDI bootstrap JNP=/0.0.0.0:1099, RMI=/0.0.0.0:1338, backlog=50, no client SocketFactory, Server SocketFactory=class org.jboss.net.sockets.DefaultSocketFactory
17:28:30,470 INFO  [SubscriptionManager] Bound event dispatcher to java:/EventDispatcher
17:28:30,861 INFO  [Embedded] Catalina naming disabled
17:28:30,892 INFO  [ClusterRuleSetFactory] Unable to find a cluster rule set in the classpath. Will load the default rule set.
17:28:30,892 INFO  [ClusterRuleSetFactory] Unable to find a cluster rule set in the classpath. Will load the default rule set.
17:28:31,095 ERROR [Digester] Parse Fatal Error at line 183 column 2: The markup in the document following the root element must be well-formed.
org.xml.sax.SAXParseException: The markup in the document following the root element must be well-formed.
	at org.apache.xerces.util.ErrorHandlerWrapper.createSAXParseException(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.xerces.util.ErrorHandlerWrapper.fatalError(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.xerces.impl.XMLErrorReporter.reportError(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.xerces.impl.XMLErrorReporter.reportError(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.xerces.impl.XMLScanner.reportFatalError(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.xerces.impl.XMLDocumentScannerImpl$TrailingMiscDispatcher.dispatch(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.xerces.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl.scanDocument(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.xerces.parsers.XML11Configuration.parse(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.xerces.parsers.XML11Configuration.parse(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.xerces.parsers.XMLParser.parse(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.xerces.parsers.AbstractSAXParser.parse(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.xerces.jaxp.SAXParserImpl$JAXPSAXParser.parse(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.Digester.parse(Digester.java:1561)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.load(Catalina.java:489)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.start(Catalina.java:543)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.commons.modeler.BaseModelMBean.invoke(BaseModelMBean.java:503)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.RawDynamicInvoker.invoke(RawDynamicInvoker.java:164)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.MBeanServerImpl.invoke(MBeanServerImpl.java:659)
	at org.jboss.web.tomcat.tc5.Tomcat5.startService(Tomcat5.java:405)
	at org.jboss.system.ServiceMBeanSupport.jbossInternalStart(ServiceMBeanSupport.java:289)
	at org.jboss.system.ServiceMBeanSupport.jbossInternalLifecycle(ServiceMBeanSupport.java:245)
	at sun.reflect.GeneratedMethodAccessor3.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.ReflectedDispatcher.invoke(ReflectedDispatcher.java:155)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.dispatch(Invocation.java:94)
	at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.AbstractInterceptor.invoke(AbstractInterceptor.java:133)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.invoke(Invocation.java:88)
	at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.ModelMBeanOperationInterceptor.invoke(ModelMBeanOperationInterceptor.java:142)
	at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.DynamicInterceptor.invoke(DynamicInterceptor.java:97)
	at org.jboss.deployment.SubDeployerInterceptor.invokeNext(SubDeployerInterceptor.java:124)
	at org.jboss.deployment.SubDeployerInterceptor.invoke(SubDeployerInterceptor.java:109)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.invoke(Invocation.java:88)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.AbstractMBeanInvoker.invoke(AbstractMBeanInvoker.java:264)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.MBeanServerImpl.invoke(MBeanServerImpl.java:659)
	at org.jboss.system.ServiceController$ServiceProxy.invoke(ServiceController.java:978)
	at $Proxy0.start(Unknown Source)
	at org.jboss.system.ServiceController.start(ServiceController.java:417)
	at org.jboss.system.ServiceController.start(ServiceController.java:435)
	at sun.reflect.GeneratedMethodAccessor6.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.ReflectedDispatcher.invoke(ReflectedDispatcher.java:155)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.dispatch(Invocation.java:94)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.invoke(Invocation.java:86)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.AbstractMBeanInvoker.invoke(AbstractMBeanInvoker.java:264)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.MBeanServerImpl.invoke(MBeanServerImpl.java:659)
	at org.jboss.mx.util.MBeanProxyExt.invoke(MBeanProxyExt.java:210)
	at $Proxy4.start(Unknown Source)
	at org.jboss.deployment.SARDeployer.start(SARDeployer.java:302)
	at org.jboss.deployment.MainDeployer.start(MainDeployer.java:1007)
	at org.jboss.deployment.MainDeployer.deploy(MainDeployer.java:808)
	at org.jboss.deployment.MainDeployer.deploy(MainDeployer.java:771)
	at sun.reflect.GeneratedMethodAccessor8.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.ReflectedDispatcher.invoke(ReflectedDispatcher.java:155)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.dispatch(Invocation.java:94)
	at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.AbstractInterceptor.invoke(AbstractInterceptor.java:133)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.invoke(Invocation.java:88)
	at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.ModelMBeanOperationInterceptor.invoke(ModelMBeanOperationInterceptor.java:142)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.invoke(Invocation.java:88)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.AbstractMBeanInvoker.invoke(AbstractMBeanInvoker.java:264)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.MBeanServerImpl.invoke(MBeanServerImpl.java:659)
	at org.jboss.mx.util.MBeanProxyExt.invoke(MBeanProxyExt.java:210)
	at $Proxy6.deploy(Unknown Source)
	at org.jboss.deployment.scanner.URLDeploymentScanner.deploy(URLDeploymentScanner.java:421)
	at org.jboss.deployment.scanner.URLDeploymentScanner.scan(URLDeploymentScanner.java:634)
	at org.jboss.deployment.scanner.AbstractDeploymentScanner$ScannerThread.doScan(AbstractDeploymentScanner.java:263)
	at org.jboss.deployment.scanner.AbstractDeploymentScanner.startService(AbstractDeploymentScanner.java:336)
	at org.jboss.system.ServiceMBeanSupport.jbossInternalStart(ServiceMBeanSupport.java:289)
	at org.jboss.system.ServiceMBeanSupport.jbossInternalLifecycle(ServiceMBeanSupport.java:245)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.ReflectedDispatcher.invoke(ReflectedDispatcher.java:155)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.dispatch(Invocation.java:94)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.invoke(Invocation.java:86)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.AbstractMBeanInvoker.invoke(AbstractMBeanInvoker.java:264)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.MBeanServerImpl.invoke(MBeanServerImpl.java:659)
	at org.jboss.system.ServiceController$ServiceProxy.invoke(ServiceController.java:978)
	at $Proxy0.start(Unknown Source)
	at org.jboss.system.ServiceController.start(ServiceController.java:417)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.ReflectedDispatcher.invoke(ReflectedDispatcher.java:155)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.dispatch(Invocation.java:94)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.invoke(Invocation.java:86)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.AbstractMBeanInvoker.invoke(AbstractMBeanInvoker.java:264)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.MBeanServerImpl.invoke(MBeanServerImpl.java:659)
	at org.jboss.mx.util.MBeanProxyExt.invoke(MBeanProxyExt.java:210)
	at $Proxy4.start(Unknown Source)
	at org.jboss.deployment.SARDeployer.start(SARDeployer.java:302)
	at org.jboss.deployment.MainDeployer.start(MainDeployer.java:1007)
	at org.jboss.deployment.MainDeployer.deploy(MainDeployer.java:808)
	at org.jboss.deployment.MainDeployer.deploy(MainDeployer.java:771)
	at org.jboss.deployment.MainDeployer.deploy(MainDeployer.java:755)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.ReflectedDispatcher.invoke(ReflectedDispatcher.java:155)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.dispatch(Invocation.java:94)
	at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.AbstractInterceptor.invoke(AbstractInterceptor.java:133)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.invoke(Invocation.java:88)
	at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.ModelMBeanOperationInterceptor.invoke(ModelMBeanOperationInterceptor.java:142)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.invoke(Invocation.java:88)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.AbstractMBeanInvoker.invoke(AbstractMBeanInvoker.java:264)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.MBeanServerImpl.invoke(MBeanServerImpl.java:659)
	at org.jboss.mx.util.MBeanProxyExt.invoke(MBeanProxyExt.java:210)
	at $Proxy5.deploy(Unknown Source)
	at org.jboss.system.server.ServerImpl.doStart(ServerImpl.java:482)
	at org.jboss.system.server.ServerImpl.start(ServerImpl.java:362)
	at org.jboss.Main.boot(Main.java:200)
	at org.jboss.Main$1.run(Main.java:464)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
17:28:31,111 WARN  [Catalina] Catalina.start using server.xml: 
org.xml.sax.SAXParseException: The markup in the document following the root element must be well-formed.
	at org.apache.xerces.parsers.AbstractSAXParser.parse(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.xerces.jaxp.SAXParserImpl$JAXPSAXParser.parse(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.Digester.parse(Digester.java:1561)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.load(Catalina.java:489)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.start(Catalina.java:543)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.commons.modeler.BaseModelMBean.invoke(BaseModelMBean.java:503)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.RawDynamicInvoker.invoke(RawDynamicInvoker.java:164)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.MBeanServerImpl.invoke(MBeanServerImpl.java:659)
	at org.jboss.web.tomcat.tc5.Tomcat5.startService(Tomcat5.java:405)
	at org.jboss.system.ServiceMBeanSupport.jbossInternalStart(ServiceMBeanSupport.java:289)
	at org.jboss.system.ServiceMBeanSupport.jbossInternalLifecycle(ServiceMBeanSupport.java:245)
	at sun.reflect.GeneratedMethodAccessor3.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.ReflectedDispatcher.invoke(ReflectedDispatcher.java:155)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.dispatch(Invocation.java:94)
	at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.AbstractInterceptor.invoke(AbstractInterceptor.java:133)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.invoke(Invocation.java:88)
	at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.ModelMBeanOperationInterceptor.invoke(ModelMBeanOperationInterceptor.java:142)
	at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.DynamicInterceptor.invoke(DynamicInterceptor.java:97)
	at org.jboss.deployment.SubDeployerInterceptor.invokeNext(SubDeployerInterceptor.java:124)
	at org.jboss.deployment.SubDeployerInterceptor.invoke(SubDeployerInterceptor.java:109)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.invoke(Invocation.java:88)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.AbstractMBeanInvoker.invoke(AbstractMBeanInvoker.java:264)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.MBeanServerImpl.invoke(MBeanServerImpl.java:659)
	at org.jboss.system.ServiceController$ServiceProxy.invoke(ServiceController.java:978)
	at $Proxy0.start(Unknown Source)
	at org.jboss.system.ServiceController.start(ServiceController.java:417)
	at org.jboss.system.ServiceController.start(ServiceController.java:435)
	at sun.reflect.GeneratedMethodAccessor6.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.ReflectedDispatcher.invoke(ReflectedDispatcher.java:155)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.dispatch(Invocation.java:94)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.invoke(Invocation.java:86)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.AbstractMBeanInvoker.invoke(AbstractMBeanInvoker.java:264)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.MBeanServerImpl.invoke(MBeanServerImpl.java:659)
	at org.jboss.mx.util.MBeanProxyExt.invoke(MBeanProxyExt.java:210)
	at $Proxy4.start(Unknown Source)
	at org.jboss.deployment.SARDeployer.start(SARDeployer.java:302)
	at org.jboss.deployment.MainDeployer.start(MainDeployer.java:1007)
	at org.jboss.deployment.MainDeployer.deploy(MainDeployer.java:808)
	at org.jboss.deployment.MainDeployer.deploy(MainDeployer.java:771)
	at sun.reflect.GeneratedMethodAccessor8.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.ReflectedDispatcher.invoke(ReflectedDispatcher.java:155)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.dispatch(Invocation.java:94)
	at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.AbstractInterceptor.invoke(AbstractInterceptor.java:133)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.invoke(Invocation.java:88)
	at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.ModelMBeanOperationInterceptor.invoke(ModelMBeanOperationInterceptor.java:142)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.invoke(Invocation.java:88)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.AbstractMBeanInvoker.invoke(AbstractMBeanInvoker.java:264)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.MBeanServerImpl.invoke(MBeanServerImpl.java:659)
	at org.jboss.mx.util.MBeanProxyExt.invoke(MBeanProxyExt.java:210)
	at $Proxy6.deploy(Unknown Source)
	at org.jboss.deployment.scanner.URLDeploymentScanner.deploy(URLDeploymentScanner.java:421)
	at org.jboss.deployment.scanner.URLDeploymentScanner.scan(URLDeploymentScanner.java:634)
	at org.jboss.deployment.scanner.AbstractDeploymentScanner$ScannerThread.doScan(AbstractDeploymentScanner.java:263)
	at org.jboss.deployment.scanner.AbstractDeploymentScanner.startService(AbstractDeploymentScanner.java:336)
	at org.jboss.system.ServiceMBeanSupport.jbossInternalStart(ServiceMBeanSupport.java:289)
	at org.jboss.system.ServiceMBeanSupport.jbossInternalLifecycle(ServiceMBeanSupport.java:245)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.ReflectedDispatcher.invoke(ReflectedDispatcher.java:155)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.dispatch(Invocation.java:94)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.invoke(Invocation.java:86)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.AbstractMBeanInvoker.invoke(AbstractMBeanInvoker.java:264)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.MBeanServerImpl.invoke(MBeanServerImpl.java:659)
	at org.jboss.system.ServiceController$ServiceProxy.invoke(ServiceController.java:978)
	at $Proxy0.start(Unknown Source)
	at org.jboss.system.ServiceController.start(ServiceController.java:417)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.ReflectedDispatcher.invoke(ReflectedDispatcher.java:155)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.dispatch(Invocation.java:94)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.invoke(Invocation.java:86)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.AbstractMBeanInvoker.invoke(AbstractMBeanInvoker.java:264)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.MBeanServerImpl.invoke(MBeanServerImpl.java:659)
	at org.jboss.mx.util.MBeanProxyExt.invoke(MBeanProxyExt.java:210)
	at $Proxy4.start(Unknown Source)
	at org.jboss.deployment.SARDeployer.start(SARDeployer.java:302)
	at org.jboss.deployment.MainDeployer.start(MainDeployer.java:1007)
	at org.jboss.deployment.MainDeployer.deploy(MainDeployer.java:808)
	at org.jboss.deployment.MainDeployer.deploy(MainDeployer.java:771)
	at org.jboss.deployment.MainDeployer.deploy(MainDeployer.java:755)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.ReflectedDispatcher.invoke(ReflectedDispatcher.java:155)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.dispatch(Invocation.java:94)
	at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.AbstractInterceptor.invoke(AbstractInterceptor.java:133)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.invoke(Invocation.java:88)
	at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.ModelMBeanOperationInterceptor.invoke(ModelMBeanOperationInterceptor.java:142)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.invoke(Invocation.java:88)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.AbstractMBeanInvoker.invoke(AbstractMBeanInvoker.java:264)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.MBeanServerImpl.invoke(MBeanServerImpl.java:659)
	at org.jboss.mx.util.MBeanProxyExt.invoke(MBeanProxyExt.java:210)
	at $Proxy5.deploy(Unknown Source)
	at org.jboss.system.server.ServerImpl.doStart(ServerImpl.java:482)
	at org.jboss.system.server.ServerImpl.start(ServerImpl.java:362)
	at org.jboss.Main.boot(Main.java:200)
	at org.jboss.Main$1.run(Main.java:464)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
17:28:31,142 INFO  [Http11BaseProtocol] Initializing Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http-0.0.0.0-1337
17:28:31,142 INFO  [StandardService] Starting service jboss.web
17:28:31,158 INFO  [StandardEngine] Starting Servlet Engine: Apache Tomcat/5.5.17
17:28:31,173 INFO  [StandardHost] XML validation disabled
17:28:31,283 INFO  [WebappLoader] Dual registration of jndi stream handler: factory already defined
17:28:31,470 INFO  [Catalina] Server startup in 359 ms
17:28:31,611 INFO  [TomcatDeployer] deploy, ctxPath=/invoker, warUrl=.../deploy/http-invoker.sar/invoker.war/
17:28:31,814 INFO  [TomcatDeployer] deploy, ctxPath=/, warUrl=.../deploy/jbossweb-tomcat55.sar/ROOT.war/
17:28:31,939 INFO  [TomcatDeployer] deploy, ctxPath=/jbossws, warUrl=.../tmp/deploy/tmp29017jbossws-exp.war/
17:28:32,048 INFO  [TomcatDeployer] deploy, ctxPath=/jbossmq-httpil, warUrl=.../deploy/jms/jbossmq-httpil.sar/jbossmq-httpil.war/
17:28:32,189 INFO  [TomcatDeployer] deploy, ctxPath=/web-console, warUrl=.../deploy/management/console-mgr.sar/web-console.war/
17:28:32,830 INFO  [RARDeployment] Required license terms exist, view META-INF/ra.xml in .../deploy/jboss-ha-local-jdbc.rar
17:28:32,861 INFO  [RARDeployment] Required license terms exist, view META-INF/ra.xml in .../deploy/jboss-ha-xa-jdbc.rar
17:28:32,892 INFO  [RARDeployment] Required license terms exist, view META-INF/ra.xml in .../deploy/jboss-local-jdbc.rar
17:28:32,923 INFO  [RARDeployment] Required license terms exist, view META-INF/ra.xml in .../deploy/jboss-xa-jdbc.rar
17:28:32,955 INFO  [RARDeployment] Required license terms exist, view META-INF/ra.xml in .../deploy/jms/jms-ra.rar
17:28:32,986 INFO  [RARDeployment] Required license terms exist, view META-INF/ra.xml in .../deploy/mail-ra.rar
17:28:33,627 INFO  [ConnectionFactoryBindingService] Bound ConnectionManager 'jboss.jca:service=DataSourceBinding,name=DefaultDS' to JNDI name 'java:DefaultDS'
17:28:33,798 INFO  [A] Bound to JNDI name: queue/A
17:28:33,798 INFO  [B] Bound to JNDI name: queue/B
17:28:33,798 INFO  [code] Bound to JNDI name: queue/C
17:28:33,798 INFO  [D] Bound to JNDI name: queue/D
17:28:33,798 INFO  [ex] Bound to JNDI name: queue/ex
17:28:33,814 INFO  [testTopic] Bound to JNDI name: topic/testTopic
17:28:33,814 INFO  [securedTopic] Bound to JNDI name: topic/securedTopic
17:28:33,814 INFO  [testDurableTopic] Bound to JNDI name: topic/testDurableTopic
17:28:33,814 INFO  [testQueue] Bound to JNDI name: queue/testQueue
17:28:33,845 INFO  [UILServerILService] JBossMQ UIL service available at : /0.0.0.0:8093
17:28:33,877 INFO  [DLQ] Bound to JNDI name: queue/DLQ
17:28:33,970 INFO  [ConnectionFactoryBindingService] Bound ConnectionManager 'jboss.jca:service=ConnectionFactoryBinding,name=JmsXA' to JNDI name 'java:JmsXA'
17:28:33,986 INFO  [TomcatDeployer] deploy, ctxPath=/jmx-console, warUrl=.../deploy/jmx-console.war/
17:28:34,111 INFO  [EARDeployer] Init J2EE application: file:/C:/Programme/jboss-4.0.4.GA/server/default/deploy/DTOSearchEAR.ear
17:28:34,252 INFO  [EjbModule] Deploying Test
17:28:34,330 INFO  [BaseLocalProxyFactory] Bound EJB LocalHome 'Test' to jndi 'TestLocal'
17:28:34,345 INFO  [ProxyFactory] Bound EJB Home 'Test' to jndi 'Test'
17:28:34,345 INFO  [EJBDeployer] Deployed: file:/C:/Programme/jboss-4.0.4.GA/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp29057DTOSearchEAR.ear-contents/DTOSearch.jar
17:28:34,377 INFO  [EARDeployer] Started J2EE application: file:/C:/Programme/jboss-4.0.4.GA/server/default/deploy/DTOSearchEAR.ear
17:28:34,377 INFO  [EARDeployer] Init J2EE application: file:/C:/Programme/jboss-4.0.4.GA/server/default/deploy/DTOSucheEAR.ear
17:28:34,439 WARN  [verifier] EJB spec violation: 
Bean   : SimpleTest
Method : public abstract String foo(String) throws RemoteException
Section: 7.11.5
Warning: The methods defined in the remote interface must have a matching method in the bean's class with the same name and same number and types of arguments.

17:28:34,439 ERROR [MainDeployer] Could not create deployment: file:/C:/Programme/jboss-4.0.4.GA/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp29058DTOSucheEAR.ear-contents/DTOSuche.jar
org.jboss.deployment.DeploymentException: Verification of Enterprise Beans failed, see above for error messages.
	at org.jboss.ejb.EJBDeployer.create(EJBDeployer.java:610)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.ReflectedDispatcher.invoke(ReflectedDispatcher.java:155)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.dispatch(Invocation.java:94)
	at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.AbstractInterceptor.invoke(AbstractInterceptor.java:133)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.invoke(Invocation.java:88)
	at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.ModelMBeanOperationInterceptor.invoke(ModelMBeanOperationInterceptor.java:142)
	at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.DynamicInterceptor.invoke(DynamicInterceptor.java:97)
	at org.jboss.system.InterceptorServiceMBeanSupport.invokeNext(InterceptorServiceMBeanSupport.java:238)
	at org.jboss.ws.server.WebServiceDeployer.create(WebServiceDeployer.java:99)
	at org.jboss.deployment.SubDeployerInterceptorSupport$XMBeanInterceptor.create(SubDeployerInterceptorSupport.java:180)
	at org.jboss.deployment.SubDeployerInterceptor.invoke(SubDeployerInterceptor.java:91)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.invoke(Invocation.java:88)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.AbstractMBeanInvoker.invoke(AbstractMBeanInvoker.java:264)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.MBeanServerImpl.invoke(MBeanServerImpl.java:659)
	at org.jboss.mx.util.MBeanProxyExt.invoke(MBeanProxyExt.java:210)
	at $Proxy34.create(Unknown Source)
	at org.jboss.deployment.MainDeployer.create(MainDeployer.java:953)
	at org.jboss.deployment.MainDeployer.create(MainDeployer.java:943)
	at org.jboss.deployment.MainDeployer.deploy(MainDeployer.java:807)
	at org.jboss.deployment.MainDeployer.deploy(MainDeployer.java:771)
	at sun.reflect.GeneratedMethodAccessor8.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.ReflectedDispatcher.invoke(ReflectedDispatcher.java:155)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.dispatch(Invocation.java:94)
	at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.AbstractInterceptor.invoke(AbstractInterceptor.java:133)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.invoke(Invocation.java:88)
	at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.ModelMBeanOperationInterceptor.invoke(ModelMBeanOperationInterceptor.java:142)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.invoke(Invocation.java:88)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.AbstractMBeanInvoker.invoke(AbstractMBeanInvoker.java:264)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.MBeanServerImpl.invoke(MBeanServerImpl.java:659)
	at org.jboss.mx.util.MBeanProxyExt.invoke(MBeanProxyExt.java:210)
	at $Proxy6.deploy(Unknown Source)
	at org.jboss.deployment.scanner.URLDeploymentScanner.deploy(URLDeploymentScanner.java:421)
	at org.jboss.deployment.scanner.URLDeploymentScanner.scan(URLDeploymentScanner.java:634)
	at org.jboss.deployment.scanner.AbstractDeploymentScanner$ScannerThread.doScan(AbstractDeploymentScanner.java:263)
	at org.jboss.deployment.scanner.AbstractDeploymentScanner.startService(AbstractDeploymentScanner.java:336)
	at org.jboss.system.ServiceMBeanSupport.jbossInternalStart(ServiceMBeanSupport.java:289)
	at org.jboss.system.ServiceMBeanSupport.jbossInternalLifecycle(ServiceMBeanSupport.java:245)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.ReflectedDispatcher.invoke(ReflectedDispatcher.java:155)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.dispatch(Invocation.java:94)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.invoke(Invocation.java:86)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.AbstractMBeanInvoker.invoke(AbstractMBeanInvoker.java:264)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.MBeanServerImpl.invoke(MBeanServerImpl.java:659)
	at org.jboss.system.ServiceController$ServiceProxy.invoke(ServiceController.java:978)
	at $Proxy0.start(Unknown Source)
	at org.jboss.system.ServiceController.start(ServiceController.java:417)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.ReflectedDispatcher.invoke(ReflectedDispatcher.java:155)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.dispatch(Invocation.java:94)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.invoke(Invocation.java:86)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.AbstractMBeanInvoker.invoke(AbstractMBeanInvoker.java:264)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.MBeanServerImpl.invoke(MBeanServerImpl.java:659)
	at org.jboss.mx.util.MBeanProxyExt.invoke(MBeanProxyExt.java:210)
	at $Proxy4.start(Unknown Source)
	at org.jboss.deployment.SARDeployer.start(SARDeployer.java:302)
	at org.jboss.deployment.MainDeployer.start(MainDeployer.java:1007)
	at org.jboss.deployment.MainDeployer.deploy(MainDeployer.java:808)
	at org.jboss.deployment.MainDeployer.deploy(MainDeployer.java:771)
	at org.jboss.deployment.MainDeployer.deploy(MainDeployer.java:755)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.ReflectedDispatcher.invoke(ReflectedDispatcher.java:155)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.dispatch(Invocation.java:94)
	at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.AbstractInterceptor.invoke(AbstractInterceptor.java:133)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.invoke(Invocation.java:88)
	at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.ModelMBeanOperationInterceptor.invoke(ModelMBeanOperationInterceptor.java:142)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.invoke(Invocation.java:88)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.AbstractMBeanInvoker.invoke(AbstractMBeanInvoker.java:264)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.MBeanServerImpl.invoke(MBeanServerImpl.java:659)
	at org.jboss.mx.util.MBeanProxyExt.invoke(MBeanProxyExt.java:210)
	at $Proxy5.deploy(Unknown Source)
	at org.jboss.system.server.ServerImpl.doStart(ServerImpl.java:482)
	at org.jboss.system.server.ServerImpl.start(ServerImpl.java:362)
	at org.jboss.Main.boot(Main.java:200)
	at org.jboss.Main$1.run(Main.java:464)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
17:28:34,470 INFO  [EARDeployer] Init J2EE application: file:/C:/Programme/jboss-4.0.4.GA/server/default/deploy/Test2EAR.ear
17:28:34,533 INFO  [EjbModule] Deploying MyFirst
17:28:34,549 INFO  [BaseLocalProxyFactory] Bound EJB LocalHome 'MyFirst' to jndi 'MyFirstLocal'
17:28:34,564 INFO  [ProxyFactory] Bound EJB Home 'MyFirst' to jndi 'MyFirst'
17:28:34,564 INFO  [EJBDeployer] Deployed: file:/C:/Programme/jboss-4.0.4.GA/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp29059Test2EAR.ear-contents/Test2.jar
17:28:34,580 INFO  [EARDeployer] Started J2EE application: file:/C:/Programme/jboss-4.0.4.GA/server/default/deploy/Test2EAR.ear
17:28:34,580 INFO  [EARDeployer] Init J2EE application: file:/C:/Programme/jboss-4.0.4.GA/server/default/deploy/TestEAR.ear
17:28:34,642 INFO  [EjbModule] Deploying Versuch
17:28:34,674 INFO  [BaseLocalProxyFactory] Bound EJB LocalHome 'Versuch' to jndi 'VersuchLocal'
17:28:34,674 INFO  [ProxyFactory] Bound EJB Home 'Versuch' to jndi 'Versuch'
17:28:34,674 INFO  [EJBDeployer] Deployed: file:/C:/Programme/jboss-4.0.4.GA/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp29060TestEAR.ear-contents/Test.jar
17:28:34,689 INFO  [EARDeployer] Started J2EE application: file:/C:/Programme/jboss-4.0.4.GA/server/default/deploy/TestEAR.ear
17:28:34,705 ERROR [URLDeploymentScanner] Incomplete Deployment listing:

--- Packages waiting for a deployer ---
org.jboss.deployment.DeploymentInfo@bd2a3674 { url=file:/C:/Programme/jboss-4.0.4.GA/server/default/deploy/Projekt/WEB-INF/web.xml }
  deployer: null
  status: null
  state: INIT_WAITING_DEPLOYER
  watch: file:/C:/Programme/jboss-4.0.4.GA/server/default/deploy/Projekt/WEB-INF/web.xml
  altDD: null
  lastDeployed: 1183044514689
  lastModified: 1183044514689
  mbeans:

org.jboss.deployment.DeploymentInfo@977720c7 { url=file:/C:/Programme/jboss-4.0.4.GA/server/default/deploy/Projekt/jsp/static.jsp }
  deployer: null
  status: null
  state: INIT_WAITING_DEPLOYER
  watch: file:/C:/Programme/jboss-4.0.4.GA/server/default/deploy/Projekt/jsp/static.jsp
  altDD: null
  lastDeployed: 1183044514705
  lastModified: 1183044514689
  mbeans:

--- Incompletely deployed packages ---
org.jboss.deployment.DeploymentInfo@a79f63bb { url=file:/C:/Programme/jboss-4.0.4.GA/server/default/deploy/DTOSucheEAR.ear }
  deployer: org.jboss.deployment.EARDeployer@1722456
  status: Deployment FAILED reason: Verification of Enterprise Beans failed, see above for error messages.
  state: FAILED
  watch: file:/C:/Programme/jboss-4.0.4.GA/server/default/deploy/DTOSucheEAR.ear
  altDD: null
  lastDeployed: 1183044514408
  lastModified: 1183044514377
  mbeans:

org.jboss.deployment.DeploymentInfo@bd2a3674 { url=file:/C:/Programme/jboss-4.0.4.GA/server/default/deploy/Projekt/WEB-INF/web.xml }
  deployer: null
  status: null
  state: INIT_WAITING_DEPLOYER
  watch: file:/C:/Programme/jboss-4.0.4.GA/server/default/deploy/Projekt/WEB-INF/web.xml
  altDD: null
  lastDeployed: 1183044514689
  lastModified: 1183044514689
  mbeans:

org.jboss.deployment.DeploymentInfo@977720c7 { url=file:/C:/Programme/jboss-4.0.4.GA/server/default/deploy/Projekt/jsp/static.jsp }
  deployer: null
  status: null
  state: INIT_WAITING_DEPLOYER
  watch: file:/C:/Programme/jboss-4.0.4.GA/server/default/deploy/Projekt/jsp/static.jsp
  altDD: null
  lastDeployed: 1183044514705
  lastModified: 1183044514689
  mbeans:


17:28:34,736 INFO  [Http11BaseProtocol] Starting Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http-0.0.0.0-1337
17:28:34,814 INFO  [ChannelSocket] JK: ajp13 listening on /0.0.0.0:8009
17:28:34,814 INFO  [JkMain] Jk running ID=0 time=0/31  config=null
17:28:34,830 INFO  [Server] JBoss (MX MicroKernel) [4.0.4.GA (build: CVSTag=JBoss_4_0_4_GA date=200605151000)] Started in 9s:314ms
```


----------



## dadom (28. Jun 2007)

Habe JBOSS inzwischen dazu gebracht zu starten und konnte sogar schon von einem JavaClienten eine MiniMethode aufrufen *MirSelberAufDieSchulterKlopf*. Allerdings wäre ich um eine kurze Erläuterung der erzeugten Klassen sehr dankbar.

Habe ein EJB Projekt aufgemacht und eine Enterprise JavaBean erzeugt:

Auf Serverseite heisst das:
FirstBean (die EJB in der ich meine Methoden implementiere)
FirstSession ("SessionLayer"? )

auf Clientseite wird es für mich ein wenig undurchsichtig:

First (das interface über das der Client auf die ServerMethode zugreift)
FirstHome
FirstLocal
FirstLocalHome
FirstUtil (darüber bekomme ich ja meine Instanz von First)

die anderen drei sind mir ein Rätsel... kann jemand meine BildungsLücken füllen.

grüße
D


----------



## Rydl (29. Jun 2007)

das beispiel, das du dir da ansiehst, ist schon 2 jahre alt. damals gab es noch kein ejb3 bzw kein support von jboss... 

na jedenfalls haben die dinger(ejb2) da noch ganz anders funktioniert als heute, man brauchte eben diese interfaces für home und local etc.um ejbs zwischen clients und servern auszutauschen. das geht nun nur noch mit den sessionbeans. naja jedenfalls würde ich dir nicht empfehlen, in diese richtung weiter zu programmieren/testen. leider kenne ich keine andere referenz im netz zum thema ejb3 außer vielleicht die seiten von sun. 

suche nach entity beans, stateful/stateless session beans und message driven beans und jee statt j2ee. ich kann dir ein buch empfehlen, wenn du ein wenig englisch kannst: 

Enterprise JavaBeans 3.0 von Bill Burke & Richard Monson-Haefel erschienen im O'Reilly verlag.
enthält sogar ein kapitel über die jboss installation/konfiguration


----------

